# why high school is stinky!



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

i asked giudance for two study halls what do they give me? 1 and 2 classes i dont want. i got Lettering and design 3 first hour. easy class with a GREAT teacher. shes a very understanding person. so it wont be a big deal if im late.i have goverment next (ICK)a required class,then english,then art of drawing 3(with the great teachers husband), then THE STUpid scchool has me in cermics wich i dont want to be in. I never signed up for it so I REFUSE to take it. then they have me in study hall then PARENTING!!!!!!!!! ha ha ha ha ha! me off alll people in parenting! im the mini mom! god! lol i have two cousins who think of me as mommy nuber 2. parenting wouldnt teach me anything!i see a fight with my school comming on!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh god, suck it up and take the classes! You'll probably learn a lot more than you think you will.Your only young, there is no way you know everything about everything. ANY class will teach you stuff.At school i had to take things i didn't like either, but at the end of the day you hve had a lot more choice than i ever had at school.


----------



## fiona26 (Dec 12, 2001)

If you don`t like your subjects then by all means speak to your teachers or you`ll just be unhappy but I have to say.......Lettering?....parenting??-whatever happened to plain old Maths and English- thats what we did at my school!!!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

LOl Candy, thats what i thought. At my school i did Maths, English, Science, French, History, music. Well, those are what i have qualifications in anyway.I didn't mean to slund harsh in my last post. Im havng a bad day.Talkto your teachs about it, but it may be that other classes were full. Put youself on a waiting list. Someone is BOUND to drop out!


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

i took ALL my math classes alerdy! I dont need any more math credits. The letting and design class, im taking cause it pertains mto my future. I love art. this is my seinor year so I can pick the classes i want. Im gonna take child care(credit for college) and independant living. I may take enviroment. Not sure i want to be in a lake knee deep in mud.


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

Spliff what is up with the "suck it up" comments to everyone? Some might take huge offense to it, these problems may not seem big to you but you also are not these people. They might not see your problems as big.


----------

